# Grub2 zapętla się po uruchomieniu - btrfs

## mrhe

Witam,

Chce zainstalować grub2 na partycji btrfs gdzie jest już przygotowany system.

Dostaje takie coś 

xxx grub #  grub-install  --recheck   --force /dev/sde

/usr/local/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Your core.img is unusually large.  It won't fit in the embedding area..

/usr/local/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..

Installation finished. No error reported.

fdisk -l /dev/sde

Disk /dev/sde: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x70ce297f

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *           1      243201  1953512001   83  Linux

Po restarcie na ekranie zapętla się jedynie napis

"GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB "itd

Proszę o jakiekolwiek sugestie gentoo linux 3.4.6 x86_64

----------

## SlashBeast

Bootloader przeciez Cie informuje, ze nie miesci sie w pamieci na niego przeznaczonej. Radzil bym zmienic bootloader, np. na extlinux z pakietu syslinux (wspiera ext2/3/4 i wlasnie btrfs). Osobiscie zawsze robie /boot na ext2 i uzywam extlinuksa.

----------

